# O2 Walks All Over Its Customers Again (Upgrade Eligibility Changed)



## Jack The Lad (23 Sep 2008)

I'm with O2, paymonthly, and should be eligible for an upgrade about now, based on previous upgrades. My current phone is banjaxed, and I need to get a new phone. But I have been told by an O2 shop owner, and by an O2 operator that I am not eligible for an upgrade as the criteria for eligibility has changed, though neither of them knows what the new criteria is. I've seen a couple of mentions of this online in the past week, with rumours that you need to spend E1,500 before you're eligible now. For me that would take about four years.

I'm not prepared to fork out E550 for a sim-free phone when the upgrade is retailing at E200 in O2 stores right now, so I guess the only other option is to transfer to Vodafone or one of the others, and avail of their first-time user options.

Surely O2 is shooting itself in the foot with this new policy? Has anyone had a similar experience, or factual information on what the new upgrade criteria actually is?


----------



## LennyBriscoe (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Upgrade Eligibility Changed*

I too was in the same position as yourself, entitled to a gold upgrade. Last Monday week O2 increased the threshold from €1700 to €5000 to qualify for an upgrade!

No notice given to customers. No satisfaction when I rang the call centre. The supervisor advised I should buy a pay as you go phone with them, keep the phone and off load the credit to a family member!!

10 years an O2 customer.


----------



## 26cb (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Upgrade Eligibility Changed*

Me too.....I was a platinum upgrade, was about to upgrade but was out of the country and had to defer for a week...came back and got the same story as above !  was with o2 for 8 years and am so disgusted with this I will probably move to Meteor even if it costs me money. In cases like this it is best to vote with your feet ( or fingers in this case ).


----------



## Jack The Lad (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Upgrade Eligibility Changed*



			
				LennyBriscoe said:
			
		

> Last Monday week O2 increased the threshold from €1700 to €5000 to qualify for an upgrade!)






26cb said:


> In cases like this it is best to vote with your feet ( or fingers in this case ).


 

€5,000 to qualify for an upgrade. Ridiculous. I'm walking.


----------



## rmelly (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Walks All Over It's Customers Again (Upgrade Eligibility Changed)*

Just checked online, I've lost my upgrade that I was holding off using for months, so I'll be moving this weekend.


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Walks All Over It's Customers Again (Upgrade Eligibility Changed)*

Ah. I noticed my upgrade had disappeared too. I'm out of contract, so the only thing that holds me to 02 is that most of the people I know are still on it. I'll probably change to that sim only offer, and buy my next phone somewhere else. I was hmming and haaing about an iphone, But without an upgrade an existing customer can't get one.


----------



## z103 (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Walks All Over It's Customers Again (Upgrade Eligibility Changed)*

I was debating whether to get an iPhone. However, I just hate the fact that O2 are the only ones doing this, and really have people over a barrel with their high prices (monopoly)
Now that google have a phone, I'll be looking at this instead. If I've lost my upgrade, then I've nothing to lose changing.

(Edit: lol, lost my upgrade! )

There's a huge thread on O2.ie about this. People aren't happy, but vodafone will be!
[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest124 (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Walks All Over It's Customers Again (Upgrade Eligibility Changed)*

I'm with 02 on speakeasy and reading some of these post's I might be heading off shortly as well to another operator.


----------



## Brouhahaha (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: O2 Walks All Over It's Customers Again (Upgrade Eligibility Changed)*

Am with O2 for 10 years, upgraded once in that time as I liked my 6310i, lost it last week and found out no entitlement to upgrade. Moving to vodafone tomorrow.


----------



## 26cb (25 Sep 2008)

Update = Ported profitably away from O2 this morning....and got an N95 8Gig cheaper than I would have with the O2 Platinum upgrade !
Happy bunny


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Sep 2008)

26cb said:


> Update = Ported profitably away from O2 this morning....and got an N95 8Gig cheaper than I would have with the O2 Platinum upgrade !
> Happy bunny


 
Where did you get that?


----------



## danole (25 Sep 2008)

Just been on to O2 to query my upgrade staus......got the spiel about the criteria being changed.Said I wasn't happy about not being told about it.....could've changed phone before upgrade "dissappeared". She said she'd send me a letter,confirming my silver upgrade & also,a 30 Euro voucher towards the new phone!! I'll wait'n'see if it arrives.....


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Sep 2008)

i had problems with o2 in the past re costs and charges. Moved to Meteor and myself and mrs Burgundy are saving about 50 a month each on our bills.

They care little about customers and will lose out a lot with the latest stunt !


----------



## rmelly (25 Sep 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> i had problems with o2 in the past re costs and charges. Moved to Meteor and myself and mrs Burgundy are saving about 50 a month each on our bills.
> 
> They care little about customers and will lose out a lot with the latest stunt !


 
Was thinking the same but from reading the forum linked above I would be concerned that the 3 main operators may be changing their upgrade eligibility...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Sep 2008)

well metoer have theirs clearly stated on their site and we got ours every 12 months no probs. ( we spend about 80 a month each )

Also the way i have my e mail set up costs me 10 euro. Someone told me cheapest way on o2 is 20 or 30 euro. Is this true ??


----------



## schmile (25 Sep 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> well metoer have theirs clearly stated on their site and we got ours every 12 months no probs. ( we spend about 80 a month each )
> 
> Also the way i have my e mail set up costs me 10 euro. Someone told me cheapest way on o2 is 20 or 30 euro. Is this true ??



I am in the same position as the original poster with meteor right now. I got an upgrade 12 months ago and 12 months before that. Now today (my upgrade due date) I am told my contract has been changed to 18 months. (without my permission) 

Seems like there's a lack of communication in all networks!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Sep 2008)

hmm i must have my wife check this out


----------



## z103 (25 Sep 2008)

> Seems like there's a lack of communication in all networks!


Quite ironic.


----------



## schmile (25 Sep 2008)

leghorn said:


> Quite ironic.



Yea I know. I only noticed that after I posted 

Meteor are being an absolute nightmare now about it and I was considering switching to o2 but I guess there's no point.


----------



## 26cb (26 Sep 2008)

Answer to Aircobra19 === Meteor with talk300...EUR149...I think the paltinum upgrade would have been 199 ( last time I could check that is )


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Sep 2008)

Not bad


----------



## gebbel (26 Sep 2008)

I spoke with O2 customer care yesterday and I got the feeling that they may be about to reverse these upgrade eligibility changes. I was told they have been inundated with complaints since they announced it. Let's see!


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Sep 2008)

Walking past an O2 shop last night I noticed a couple of people giving the O2 staff a bit of grief about this too. I think everyone's has an issue with it. If they want to stop upgrades, then start with people signing up to new contracts, or those who've just got an upgrade. Not people due one, or in contract.


----------



## MandaC (27 Sep 2008)

I need to change my phone too.  I have been with 02 since 1995 and I phoned up to complain, they did not seem bothered.  My phone bill is quite high too.  The chap in the phone shop told me they are having war with 02 over this and are just advising customers to change networks if possible.  I have one month left to run on my contract but am thinking of just buying it out and moving to Meteor.


----------



## Frank (27 Sep 2008)

I would wait out the month. 

I would be loathed to pay any more than you need to.

I will be changing off 02 when the phone needs it.


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Sep 2008)

I can't imagine they'll leave it like this. Just imagine all the upgrades that people would leave to christmas etc. They'll just switch network. Going to be a quiet Xmas for O2 shops.


----------



## Ris (29 Sep 2008)

Yep - just checked. I lost my upgrade too. So did my daughter by the way.... Im leaving 02. Ive been a customer with 02 for at least 10 years.


----------



## Frank (29 Sep 2008)

Nothing to be said for Loyalty, the only thing that would any way keep me is the fact I have full carry over of minutes and texts.

Most companies seem to have stopped this now.


----------



## johndoe64 (1 Oct 2008)

I had too lost my upgrade but just logged in again there and the platinium upgrade I had now seems to be back.


You are entitled to a *Platinum* *upgrade discount!* Upgrade online today to get great deals including 300 free texts.

Edit:more on the next page

As a valued O2 customer, your phone number  is eligible for the *Platinum upgrade discount!* 
To upgrade your phone, simply choose a new phone, enter your delivery details and pay. If you would also like to change your price plan just call Customer Care on *1909* and they will help you. 

Their only coping on now were valued customers.


----------



## Jack The Lad (3 Oct 2008)

I moved to Vodafone anyway. O2's messing, plus my broken phone, compromised me. I don't trust them any more.

... not that I exactly trust any phone company, come to think of it; but I dislike O2 more than the rest.


----------



## 26cb (3 Oct 2008)

I just got a letter re-instating my platinum upgrade and giving me a password to allow me preferential access to a ticket line for concerts at he new O2....too late...moved to Meteor !


----------



## rmelly (3 Oct 2008)

Mine hasn't been reinstated neither have some of my friends and colleagues that I checked with. The phone is actually used by someone else so the bills are pretty low but it hasn't been upgraded in 3 or more years now. Very annoying.

One guy reckons that this was just to prevent existing users upgrading to an iPhone, that they want all iPhone buyers to be new customers / switchers to add to their existing customer numbers given they are the only supplier in Ireland. Not that they are supplying too many to Ireland - apparently they're easier to get in Botswana of all places.


I see that 3 are running an ad campaign targeting disgruntled O2 customers that have lost their upgrades...


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Oct 2008)

Our upgrades haven't reappeared either. Seems like you have to kick up a fuss.


----------



## schmile (6 Oct 2008)

Interesting!
Maybe my meteor one may reappear. Stupid I was due one at 11 months but the phone wasn't there. Usually its 12 months. I lost my upgrade at 11 months and 3 weeks, two days before the phone came in. 
I am thinking of cancelling my contract which I have been told I can do and signing up as a new customer. Not sure if that can be done though. 

Hopefully the phone networks will learn from this, all the sales assistants I have spoken to on customer care and in stores have had a "couldn't care less" attitude. Meteor have over 1 million customers now and I signed up when they first launched the company.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Oct 2008)

If you cancel your contract, and get a new one I assume you lose your number.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Oct 2008)

I spoke to my mate who is a manager in phone shop ( not a network ) and he says he has had a lot of unhappy O2 customers in wanting to move and asking for the number for a rep for O2. 

He is looking into the Meteor issue for me as we have 2 phones with them.


----------



## schmile (6 Oct 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> I spoke to my mate who is a manager in phone shop ( not a network ) and he says he has had a lot of unhappy O2 customers in wanting to move and asking for the number for a rep for O2.
> 
> He is looking into the Meteor issue for me as we have 2 phones with them.



Thats interesting. I will be keeping an eye on this as there are quite a lot of us really annoyed. (47 of us to be exact) all due upgrades this month and only 2 people got them just before the rules changed.


----------



## Vanilla (6 Oct 2008)

There was a full page ad in the Sunday Times yesterday by a competitor of O2 guaranteeing eligibility to upgrade to customers of O2 who switched to them. Sorry I wasnt paying too much attention so can't be certain but think it was meteor.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> There was a full page ad in the Sunday Times yesterday by a competitor of O2 guaranteeing eligibility to upgrade to customers of O2 who switched to them. Sorry I wasnt paying too much attention so can't be certain but think it was meteor.


 
I think it was 3 - did it start with 'Attention O2 Customers' in very large font?


----------



## schmile (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> I think it was 3 - did it start with 'Attention O2 Customers' in very large font?



Yes it was three. I was hoping it was meteor so I could complain to Metoer as they are equally to blame with their changes. 

I am at a loss at what to do with meteor but I think I will hang on and not cancel my account just yet as this is all going to get very interesting.


----------



## Guest124 (6 Oct 2008)

Major cutback on FREE credit with Speak easy as well but i guess the 50c should read €5 - who proof read that?


*Speak easy Call Credit*

For all upgrade Speak easy phones purchased, you will receive up to €40 call credit. Here's a breakdown of how to get the full credit amount.
*Call Credit break down:*

When you upgrade you will get 50c credit on your phone
You then receive €5 per month for the next seven months subject to a top up of €20 or more for the previous month. The first €5 will be applied within 72 hours of your registration
If you register your details with us online you will also receive an additional €5. This will be applied in month 8 and is also subject to minimum top up of €20 for the previous 30 day period.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

Another reason to switch from O2?


----------



## RonanC (6 Oct 2008)

They have increased the price of the phones for existing customers as well as reducing the amount of free credit. Nokia 6300 was €99 with €80 or €100 free credit, now €109 with €40 credit.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

RonanC said:


> They have increased the price of the phones for existing customers as well as reducing the amount of free credit. Nokia 6300 was €99 with €80 or €100 free credit, now €109 with €40 credit.


 
Nice. Sounds like Telefonica weren't happy with Ireland being their most profitable market per capita - they want to extract the last drops of blood.


----------



## coquito (7 Oct 2008)

I'm with Vodafone and I thought I was hard done by, my phone is banjaxed also but they won't give me an upgrade until after my October bill gets paid which is the end of the month. I got my last upgrade August last year. It's like this, they have us all over a barrell and they will do what they like with us. I had been thinking of O2 but now


----------



## television (7 Oct 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> i had problems with o2 in the past re costs and charges. Moved to Meteor and myself and mrs Burgundy are saving about 50 a month each on our bills.
> 
> They care little about customers and will lose out a lot with the latest stunt !


 
Moved from 02 6 moths ago bills were 120 a month now 60 with meteor,  its a no brainer.


----------



## schmile (7 Oct 2008)

I sorted out my problem with meteor. Cancelled my contract got a new contract which is exactly same as my old one. Got a new phone too. I got Samsung tocco on Meteor talk 60 (the lowest plan) for just 57 euro in car phone ware house this afternoon. When I asked about doing the same thing in the meteor shop this morning the guy was asking for 229 for the same phone. 
It may have taken 5 weeks but I finally got my "upgrade" if you can consider it an upgrade.


----------



## emul (8 Oct 2008)

I have contacted O2 but want to check if the following happened to anyone else. About three months ago I got a call stating as a valued customer they would add 100 more minutes & 100 more texts to my account, *but this would be an extension to the contract for 18 months.* I asked if my Gold upgrade would not be affected and this it was confirmed that it would not be. Roll on and I am now in an 18 month contract upgrade gone. I am suspicious that O2 planned to lock in customers first with the more minutes/texts and then drop the upgrades. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## addob (8 Oct 2008)

I think this is exactly what they're doing. They're giving you a call all cheery like and telling you they can save you money but not offering the information thatthey'll be locking you into a new contract if you say yes. 

If you ask if this will lock you in they will say that it will.

My O2 contract runs out in a few weeks and I got my phone call two weeks ago!

ad


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Oct 2008)

addob said:


> I think this is exactly what they're doing. They're giving you a call all cheery like and telling you they can save you money but not offering the information thatthey'll be locking you into a new contract if you say yes.


 
I have had a few of these calls over the many years that I have been with O2, and I have ALWAYS been told that agreeing to their offer meant that my contract would be extended.


----------



## NOAH (8 Oct 2008)

I have been with 02 for ages and had qualified for a platinum upgrade, I moved to 02 clear and hey presto I lost my upgrade.  Sent them a nice email pointing out my lost upgrade and got an email back to say I had been re-assessed and was back to gold status.  Better than nothing.

Is'nt it ironic we go into a recession so revenues will drop but to counteract that prices change  upwards and hey presto they lose more revenue!  I despair.

I will check meteor out as well as I did not like the way 02 took away upgrade  with no warning.

noah


----------



## Pulse (8 Oct 2008)

I have just noticed that my 2 upgrades I originally had are back on my a/c


----------



## Vanilla (8 Oct 2008)

BTW if anyone is getting a headache trying to sort out the best phone deal in the Limerick area I can highly recommend Johnny in Carphonewarehouse in Dooradoyle. As someone who is forever breaking or losing mobile phones ( and perpetually refusing insurance cover) I seem to be forever looking to replace a phone and found him really easy to deal with, got me a good phone and good package ( which is a hell of a lot more than I can say for O2 who were so painful to deal with they gave me the headache aforementioned in the first place!).


----------



## schmile (8 Oct 2008)

NOAH said:


> I have been with 02 for ages and had qualified for a platinum upgrade, I moved to 02 clear and hey presto I lost my upgrade.  Sent them a nice email pointing out my lost upgrade and got an email back to say I had been re-assessed and was back to gold status.  Better than nothing.
> 
> Is'nt it ironic we go into a recession so revenues will drop but to counteract that prices change  upwards and hey presto they lose more revenue!  I despair.
> 
> ...



Meteor took away my upgrade too so don't expect much better. The only way I got around it was cancelling and setting up a new account. It was all thanks to carphone warehouse. Meteor stores (I tried 5 different ones) didn't have any interest, neither did customer service or the 1800 customer complaints number. I'm sticking with them because they are cheap but their customer service is the worst I have encountered.


----------



## emul (10 Oct 2008)

As stated in my other post I contacted O2. They have just taken me out of contract with no penalty. I'm heading for the Meteor store, I have another account with them for business - that will be gone in 2 months when out of contract. I know times are tough but this is the time you should try to hold on to your customer base, no p*ss them off.


----------



## MandaC (13 Oct 2008)

I finished with 02 as well after 13 years and defected to Meteor.

Talktime 300 - €50 per month - free evening and weekend calls to all networks.

Also, if you are on talktime 300 or more and your home phone is with Eircom, you can now get free all day calls to landlines.


----------



## Frank (13 Oct 2008)

manda do you work for meteor?

Do they do the nokia n78 looks like a great phone only seems to be on vodafone at the mo.


----------



## MandaC (13 Oct 2008)

No I dont work for Meteor, in fact my home phone is with BT so I cant avail of that offer.

But apparently once you are with Eircom for your home phone, you get free calls to all Irish landlines, eircom or otherwise and you might even get free calls to all Meteor numbers from your eircom landline.


----------

